# That pour........



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

One of the things I enjoy most besides the actual drinking of an espresso is the pour. I could literally sit there and watch them for hours though obviously the duration is a lot less!

I also enjoy the prep side and find it ritualistic, even therapeutic, perhaps that makes me weird, dunno but that's how I feel about it. I thoroughly enjoy it and when you have spent all that time (don't forget I use a Porlex so its longer than most.....) preparing it and it comes out right and tastes good it's even more satisfying.......

But bar the drinking it's the pour, I am memorised by it, transfixed even.

View attachment 13162


That moment when it first connects up and it gets almost psychedelic for 20-30secs like some sepia sixties TV show.

Call me sad, mad, whatever but I love it!


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the same problem sk8. I'm fascinated by the preparation and the pour. Like you say it's very ritualistic. Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I'm as addicted to the ritual as I was to the process of putting vinyl on a turntable (don't have one any more), or developing film at home (which I still do occasionally), or cooking (which I still do quite a lot).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thread title could easily be changed to...Ritual. Lol!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

At least it's not as ritualistic as the Japanese Tea Ceremony (a friend can do that, she's old-school Japanese)

I enjoy watching the pour from a naked as well, even better if it isn't accompanied by a splatter and spray lol.

My ritual of choice is shaving. I collect (or used to) straight razors so it's all in the prep - then the 'wiping off' of long stubble in one go with a freshly stropped razor. I get a nice satisfaction from it, especially as in my job I don't need to worry what I look like most of the time so can leave it to grow a bit in between.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

The tiger stripe when flowing sets me off and yeah I have the vinyl thing, can't part with the hands on and size of the art.

I'm glad I'm not alone, dunno how that second same sideways pic appeared in my first post but can't get rid of it lol but hey ho.

Oddly enough I was more into a decent cappuccino before i got my classic and thought it would be latte art that would be the thing that took me over but as soon as I got into making a decent espresso and the basics, the beans, ratios etc, well I never have even bothered really.

As much as I appreciate the skill involved in latte art I have just ended up stuck with my espresso, trying new beans and getting basics as right as i can. A half decent grinder is the next thing on the list and the further improvement of the espresso but I have a feeling in time latte art and it's call will come knocking unless upgraditus takes over totally on an espresso level..........


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Rhys said:


> At least it's not as ritualistic as the Japanese Tea Ceremony (a friend can do that, she's old-school Japanese)


Always fascinated me as has the Samurai and their way. Think it was watching that old TV show Shogun as a youngster that started it.....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Always fascinated me as has the Samurai and their way. Think it was watching that old TV show Shogun as a youngster that started it.....


Talk about a blast from the past, I used to watch that as a wee lad!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Pourn


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Agree about the espresso. I find a really good espresso more rewarding than good latte art.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I end up crouched down with my finger tips hanging on the kitchen side like I am hanging over a cliff edge looking up at it flow every single time I make one, I kid you not. It's hilarious really hahaha


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I really need to get a naked portafilter for my oscar


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Always fascinated me as has the Samurai and their way. Think it was watching that old TV show Shogun as a youngster that started it.....


Never watched that, I was into The Water Margin and Monkey lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh man, used to love watching Monkey on Saturday afternoon's. Pigsy, lol! Was too funny!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Same here mate, only this week I pulled my first good naked portafilter shot. Whoa....what a visual.. I'm sure some folk would call me sad, I don't care. I've been sat in the kitchen on a chair so I can see the action.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Oh man, used to love watching Monkey on Saturday afternoon's. Pigsy, lol! Was too funny!


[video=youtube;-zOFAD6e9Bk]






I used to have a broom handle which I painted up, often smacked myself in the head with it while spinning it round in our back yard.... That was a long time ago.... jeez I feel old now


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Never watched that, I was into The Water Margin and Monkey lol


Aha great!!! and most only go on about or remember Monkey, The Water Margin was most excellent!

Shogun was a later Sat evening affair, Dutch trader being Richard Chamberlain taken hostage by a Shogun and then becoming much trusted by him to the point where he may even have become a samurai himself for his advice and possibly even saving his life at one point, it's a long time ago and a little foggy but much honour etc involved.

There was an attack on the Shoguns palace/castle by ninjas in one episode and is the most memorable point. Throwing stars etc etc brilliant boy stuff lol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Mr O said:


> Same here mate, only this week I pulled my first good naked portafilter shot. Whoa....what a visual.. I'm sure some folk would call me sad, I don't care. I've been sat in the kitchen on a chair so I can see the action.


See that's the s*!¥ I'm talking about right there Mr O. Getting it done, nice one!


----------



## sbrewster (Jan 28, 2015)

I couldn't agree more. That's not even the slightest bit weird to me. The ritual. The art. The sound. The time. The taste. It's all part of the wonderful world of coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I made this clip with Patrick what seems like a long time ago


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I made this clip with Patrick what seems like a long time ago


Saturday night pourn!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The Godfather of spro p0rn! 

Great editing work Boots.


----------

